# Radio not working. ..help



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

I don't know what's going on with my radio but it was working just fine yesterday....and today It shows a blank screen like the picture shown. Ill have it on a radio station and it will play music for like a minute or two and then instantly not play anything. It shows the radio station and name of the song and all but no audio. Has anyone else had this same issue? 
View attachment 27193

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Never had that happen, though have had my source change almost daily from what I left it on the previous night. My first question is what did you do? If nothing I would say take to your local Chevy dealer to get fixed....


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

All I do is use my IPOD with my USB cord. It was just working perfectly fine right when I got home and got my car out and drove it to the store, then when I left, it started acting up. It is weird as **** if you ask me. Then I went to the video store to rent a movie, and the radio was working fine, then when I went to apply the brake to park it in a stall, the radio just went mute....


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Then I went to the video store to rent a movie, and the radio was working fine, then when I went to apply the brake to park it in a stall, the radio just went mute....


Sounds like a trip to your local dealer is in order. Did you somehow travel in time? where the heck did you find a video store? haven't seen one in Wisconsin for at least 5 years, unless you mean a Redbox.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

We have a family video =]. The whole situation is weird if you ask me. Im not sure what would cause it to do this. The steering wheel controls wont even work when the radio kinda just "freezes" where it doesn't play anything.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

Unhook the battery or pull the fuse for the battery for a few. If it still acts up take it to the dealer that you screamed at.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Ill have to go to another dealership since im not allowed back to my selling dealership for warranty stuff.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Unhook the battery or pull the fuse for the battery for a few. If it still acts up take it to the dealer that you screamed at.


Would I have to reset or reprogram my radio?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Jan 6, 2013)

chevycruze2012 said:


> Would I have to reset or reprogram my radio?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


More than likely. I'm no mechanic but its probably the first thing the dealership will do anyways.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Make sure to disconnect the battery for a few minutes. Like disconnect it, then go walk away and do something else, then come back. The car sometimes retains memory for a few seconds of no power, so keeping it unhooked for a few minutes should make sure it's cleared out.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah I just unhooked it for like two minutes and hooked it back up and I think its fine now. I played my radio for 5 minutes and it didn't shut off or do what it was doing. I still have no clue what was/is causing this to happen. Any ideas?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Could have been a device you plugged in not getting along with the radio. Like a specific media player or flash drive. I'd make sure your ipod if you have one is using the latest firmware.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well its very possible its the software in the ipod since its going on 7 years old lol. Im buying a new one at tax time I think. But aside, ive not had a problem with my ipod playing in my car ever, up until now. If it is my ipod, it doesn't make sense why its acting up all of a sudden after all this time it has been fine. Im going to try updating the software on the ipod to the current version and hopefully that does the trick. Its suppose to update automatically, but apparently its not haha.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, with over 50 years experience in electronics, I can't even repair these darn things ASIC's, application specific integrated circuits. A microcontroller, one trick we played when ordering in quantity was having several pins changed around and using a special meaningless stock number. Special stock numbers are used on all the components, and with well over million different IC's on the market, can take you a very long time to figure out what is used. Another was embedded firmware you can no longer copy. You can subscribe to get that firmware, but at $1,500 bucks per year per vehicle, plus need dedicated equipment to upload it. 

Even you could find a defective component with 10-20 mil pin spacing and surface mounting, require very specialized equipment to change that component. Most manufacturers don't do that anyway, If an assembly doesn't pass and extremely complex computer controlled test, far cheaper to pitch it, that is called yield rates.

Best I can do is to take a radio apart and view the PCB under a ten power stereo scope and hope to find a poor solder connection. Or just to buy a new radio.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I think I know what the problem is.


In your efforts to have the cleanest looking Cruze on the forum, you accidentally applied so much protectants and sealants that you effectively sealed the car in a protective bubble. The bubble is so strong that even radio waves are unable to escape it. The radio is giving up after a couple of minutes of futile attempts to bring in anything and simply goes to sleep.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

My iPhone and car hate each other, but it's never done that. Usually it'll go back to FM or XM if the iPod interface freezes up.

When that happens, it takes turning off the ignition and opening the door to reset the darn thing.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I had my radio updated recently (in my bmw) and the issue was the new XM signal was causing my radio to reset, after 2 weeks at the dealer they upgraded the firmware and it stopped it (it took 2 weeks because there was no solution to it yet).

So it was a simple software issue... Go to dealer.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> My iPhone and car hate each other, but it's never done that. Usually it'll go back to FM or XM if the iPod interface freezes up.
> 
> When that happens, it takes turning off the ignition and opening the door to reset the darn thing.


That is what I had to do. Shut the car off and open the door lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

